# Tennessee Football Thread



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2008)

Now that respect has been paid to fulmer and the season is over for the vols.I hope we can share info and rumors and put them in this one thread.I will start it off.Got the off another site suppose to be a letter from MH.

Dear Friends, 

In early November we announced that Coach Fulmer would step down following the 2008 season. Phillip’s contributions and his legacy at Tennessee will live on for generations and it is important that we remember our history while we look to the future of the Tennessee football program. 

Over the past few weeks, we have been on the road meeting with prospective coaches and talking to some of football’s most influential and knowledgeable players and coaches about the future of the Tennessee football program. Throughout this process, I have been continually reminded how great it is to be a Tennessee Vol by the outpouring of support and enthusiasm surrounding our football program. 

The history of Tennessee football is made up of great coaches and players alike that have shaped what we know today and determining who would take the place among coaches like General Robert Neyland and Phillip Fulmer was not a burden I took lightly. 

Tennessee Athletics is a family made up of student-athletes, managers and trainers, coaches, administrators and you our fans, all working together for a common goal - to be the best. It’s a great honor for me to introduce the 21st head football coach at the University of Tennessee, Lane Kiffin. 

Lane was the youngest head coach in modern NFL history, spending the past two years with the Oakland Raiders. Prior to that, he was the offensive coordinator at Southern California under head coach Pete Carroll, where he demonstrated strong offensive prowess as an assistant from 2001-04. He was promoted to passing game coordinator in 2004 and served as offensive coordinator and recruiting coordinator for 2005 and 2006. USC led the nation in offense in 2005 and in both of his years as recruiting coordinator had the best recruiting classes in the nation. Those efforts helped the Trojans to back-to-back national college football championships and produced two Heisman Trophy winners -- Matt Leinart in 2004 and Reggie Bush in 2005. 

I hope you will help me welcome Lane, his wife Layla and their two daughters: Landry (3) and Pressley (2) to UT. 

Expect to Win! 


Mike Hamilton


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2008)

Press conference schedule tomorrow at 2PM.


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Also what I hearing is Monte is all but a done deal.



What about Callahan?  Heard anything?


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 30, 2008)

a lot of sources reporting Lane as a done deal

Listening to the WMNL station in knoxville they are reporting Monte is coming as well
I guess we wait and see


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2008)

topcat said:


> What about Callahan?  Heard anything?



I heard his name a fews times on other boards.But the names that I am hearing alot is reaves from USC and Coach O.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2008)

The entire defensive staff has been terminated.


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

W4DSB said:


> a lot of sources reporting Lane as a done deal
> 
> Listening to the WMNL station in knoxville they are reporting Monte is coming as well
> I guess we wait and see



uhhh, yep.

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/news/story?id=3735608

KNOXVILLE, Tenn. -- Lane Kiffin will become Tennessee's next head coach, two days after Phillip Fulmer's 17-season tenure ended with a grand and victorious send-off.




Kiffin

Kiffin, the former Oakland Raiders coach, will be introduced at a news conference Monday.

"We have had unbelievable interest from great coaches," athletic director Mike Hamilton said Sunday. "When it was all said and done, we felt like Lane Kiffin was a perfect fit for Tennessee. He's energetic, charismatic, consumed with recruiting and has had a lifelong love affair with football."

Kiffin, 33, replaces Phillip Fulmer, who was forced out after 17 seasons as Vols coach. Fulmer won a national championship in 1998 and two Southeastern Conference titles but had two losing seasons in the last five years, including a 5-7 mark this year.

Kiffin was the youngest coach in the NFL's modern history when hired to lead the Raiders in January 2007 at age 31 after spending two seasons as Southern California's recruiting and offensive coordinator.

The former backup Fresno State quarterback had a rocky relationship with Oakland owner Al Davis, who fired him Sept. 30 for what he said was insubordination after going 5-15 with the Raiders.

Kiffin is charged with making the storied program competitive in the SEC once again and returning it to national prominence. Like Fulmer did, he takes over the Vols with no prior college football head coaching experience.

He spent 10 seasons as an assistant coach with USC, the Jacksonville Jaguars, Colorado State and Fresno State.

Kiffin reportedly spent Sunday working to build his staff and make contact with top recruits.

ESPN, citing multiple unidentified sources, reported Kiffin's father, Tampa Bay Buccaneers defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin, will follow him to Tennessee. Monte Kiffin is believed to make more money in his current job than all of the Tennessee assistant coaches combined.

Though Tennessee officials tried to keep Kiffin's hiring quiet until after Fulmer coached his last game, word of it leaked on Friday, the day before Fulmer closed his career with a 28-10 win over Kentucky.

That win extended the nation's longest active winning streak by one team over another to 24 games and helped the Vols (5-7, 3-5) avoid becoming the first team in program history to lose eight games in a season.

In his final press conference following the game, Fulmer deftly issued a challenge to his Tennessee coaching successor.

"To me he ought to win every football game next year. How's that for pressure on the new guy?" he said with a grin.

Fulmer said he plans to take some time to relax, though he might be interested in the Clemson coaching job should it not be offered to interim coach Dabo Swinney.

"[Tennessee] is a very special place and it would take a special place for me to go to, but being unemployed right now, I'm interested in those kinds of jobs because that's a special place," Fulmer said of Clemson.

He also said he plans to reflect a bit and take some time to spend with his family, who he acknowledges has paid a huge price for his commitment to coaching.

"It's a crime to see people like that forced out of the profession," Kentucky coach Rich Brooks said.


Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> I heard his name a fews times on other boards.But the names that I am hearing alot is reaves from USC and Coach O.



Who would you rather have? Orgeron is a moron, but can definitely recruit.  Look at Ole Miss.

So Chavis is gone?  How he lasted this long I'll never know.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 30, 2008)

This was posted on Govolsextra earlier today if you guys didn't see it.

Kiffin already at work recruiting for Vols


By Dave Hooker (Contact)
Originally published 01:46 p.m., November 30, 2008
Updated 01:46 p.m., November 30, 2008 

Kiffin to be introduced as UT's coach 2 p.m. Monday 
More Football Recruiting 
Kiffin must hit ground running for recruits 
Oku denies he's de-committed to UT 
Former UT commitment Swearinger picks South Carolina 
 Share and Enjoy [?]
    Lane Kiffin is officially on the recruiting trail.

Tennessee’s next football coach was working the phones early talking to star prospect Jarvis Giles.

“He already called me this morning at 7 o'clock,” the 6-foot, 175-pound tailback from Gaither High School in Tampa, Fla., said Sunday afternoon. “He said ‘I sat down and watched a little bit of your film online. From what I’ve seen, you’re pretty impressive.’

“He said he was going to sit down and watch some more tonight and see how I can fit into this offense.”

Giles is one of the highest priorities on UT’s board. Once a UT commitment, the top 100 prospect nationally pulled his pledge shortly after Phillip Fulmer’s ouster was announced on Nov. 3.

Giles said the main reason he did so was because of his close relationship with UT running backs coach Stan Drayton, whom Giles assumed would also be let go by UT. Giles gave Drayton another ringing endorsement on Sunday.

“It would be even better if Drayton could keep his job,” Giles said of the chances he’ll pick UT again. “He (Kiffin) said ‘I’m going to evaluate Drayton today’. I pray to God that Drayton will keep his job and we’ll go from there.”

Giles now has another tie to UT in David Reaves, the former South Carolina recruiting coordinator who will join Kiffin’s staff today, according to multiple media reports.

“We’re close,” Giles said of his relationship with Reaves.

Giles said he’ll consider three or four schools before making his decision: UT, South Carolina, Nebraska and wherever Drayton is coaching.

Giles has taken official visits to South Carolina and Nebraska. Strangely enough, he got a glowing recommendation of Kiffin while checking out the Cornhuskers in Lincoln.

Nebraska linebacker Latravis Washington, whose cousin Fabian Washington played cornerback for the Oakland Raiders under Kiffin, had some insight for Giles on UT’s new coach.

“He (Latravis Washington) was telling me that Kiffin was a good guy and a lot of players were upset when they heard he was leaving (the Raiders),” Giles said.

Kiffin was fired Sept. 30 by the Raiders following a tumultuous marriage with owner Al Davis that resulted in a 5-15 record in less than two seasons.

Before that, Kiffin was the offensive coordinator and recruiting coordinator for Southern Cal. In his conversation with Giles this morning, Kiffin astutely pointed out that he coached Heisman Trophy winner Reggie Bush while at USC.

That made an impression.

“I like Reggie Bush a lot,” Giles said. “I used to idolize Reggie Bush. A lot of my shakes, I symbolize Reggie Bush. Him (Kiffin) coaching Reggie Bush is pretty astonishing.”

Giles doesn’t have long to make his decision. He’s planning on enrolling in college in January and said he has no leader among the schools he’s considering.

With all the coaching moves, Giles’ decision is tougher than ever.

“I like Reaves. I like Drayton,” Giles said. “But I really don’t know. I like Tennessee a lot. I like South Carolina a lot and I like Nebraska a lot.”


----------



## topcat (Nov 30, 2008)

That's the best news I've heard since his hire.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Nov 30, 2008)

*Not sure about Kiffen*

I've heard so many conflicting reports on Kiffen that I honestly don't know if I'm optimistic or pessimistic. I hope the Big Orange return with a vengeance.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2008)

KYBobwhite said:


> I've heard so many conflicting reports on Kiffen that I honestly don't know if I'm optimistic or pessimistic. I hope the Big Orange return with a vengeance.



I know what you mean.I feel the same way.One thing I will be looking for early is if he can salvage the recruiting class fulmer was putting together.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2008)

*Kiffin waste no time*

New coach meets with Vols, starts assembling staff


By Drew Edwards (Contact), Dave Hooker (Contact)
Originally published 09:27 p.m., November 30, 2008
Updated 09:27 p.m., November 30, 2008 


Kiffin, who comes to Tennessee after 1â€‰1â�„2 years as head coach of the Oakland Raiders and six seasons as an assistant at Southern California, met with his new team Sunday night. On Sunday morning, he called a few recruits.

And he’s also been busy building a new staff.

Kiffin, 33, will be introduced as UT’s 21st head football coach during a 2 p.m. press conference today in the Wolf-Kaplan Center inside Neyland Stadium.

He replaces Phillip Fulmer, who was fired Nov. 3 and led UT to a 152-52 record in 16-plus seasons with the Vols.

Kiffin’s staff has a family feel.

Citing multiple unnamed sources, ESPN reported that Kiffin’s father, Tampa Bay Buccaneers defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin, will become UT’s defensive coordinator after Tampa’s season is over.

The elder Kiffin, 68, has been with the Buccaneers the last 13 seasons and is regarded as one of the NFL’s top defensive minds.

“It’s all just speculation. That’s all it is,” Monte Kiffin told the Associated Press on Sunday, responding to the report after Tampa Bay improved to 9-3 with a win over the New Orleans Saints. “I can honestly tell you it’s speculation, just like it came up with the Raiders, it came up two years ago, it came up last year.”

South Carolina quarterbacks coach and recruiting coordinator David Reaves also is expected to join Kiffin at Tennessee.

South Carolina announced Sunday that Reaves, 29, resigned after five years as a full-time coach with the Gamecocks.

“He had a wonderful opportunity presented to him and we wish him the best,” South Carolina coach Steve Spurrier said in a press release.

Reaves, whose father John Reaves was an All-American quarterback at Florida and coached on Spurrier’s staff with the Gators, is Lane Kiffin’s brother-in-law.

Reaves also has been named one of Rivals.com’s top 25 recruiters and helped put together a consensus top-10 recruiting class in 2007 regarded as one of the best in South Carolina history.

Other potential candidates to join Kiffin’s staff are:

n New Orleans Saints defensive line coach and former Ole Miss head coach Ed Orgeron. Orgeron coached with Kiffin at Southern Cal, but could be a candidate at LSU, if the Tigers make changes to their defensive staff.

n Green Bay Packers defensive quality control coach and former Louisville quarterbacks coach and recruiting coordinator Joe Whitt Jr.

n Nebraska graduate assistant Chris Kiffin, Lane’s younger brother.

n Former Nebraska head coach and New York Jets assistant offensive head coach Bill Callahan.

n Southern Cal quarterbacks graduate assistant Yogi Roth. Kiffin reportedly offered Roth, a former wide receiver at Pittsburgh, a job as assistant wide receivers coach with the Raiders.

Meanwhile, UT’s four defensive coaches will not be retained, according to a source within the program.

Offensive coordinator and quarterbacks coach Dave Clawson also will not be back.

Offensive line coach Greg Adkins will not be retained either, a source said.

UT’s other three offensive assistants — running back coach Stan Drayton, receivers coach Latrell Scott and tight ends coach Jason Michael — will be evaluated before final decisions are made, although it is unlikely any would remain on staff next season.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2008)

It appears a few coaches have a chance of not getting cut.Latrell Scott,drayton and kiffin are having a in-home visit to marlon brown tonight.Also adkins has not been cut yet.If drayton stays on board we have a good chance of giles being a vol.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 1, 2008)

*Don't have a problem with the coaches he kept*

I'm more concerned with who he is bringing in for OC and offensive line coach. It's weird that we had the #6 defense in the nation and all D coaches were let go however we had the 114th offense in the nation and some of the offensive coaching staff were retained. I know this is mainly due to trying to keep the key running back recruits and also due to the fact that the defense will be ran by Kiffen's Dad. He's hit the ground running on trying to keep our recruits. Impressed so far.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here is a Bama fans perspective. I think they did a good thing by snatching up Kiffin. He would not have been on the market long. His record with Oakland is not a good indicator of his coaching prowess. I assure you NO COACH can win in Oakland right now with the the crypt keeper calling all the shots and plays. Lane was not allowed to pick his players or coaches under Al Davis. He will be given full reign at UT. He may be overmatched at first, butting heads with the likes of Saban, Meyer, Richt, Nutt etc. One thing he can surely do is recruit on a national level, which is a must in Tenn. Not alot of in-state talent pouring out of the volunteer state these days. With Kiffin and Orgeron heading up recruiting you can bet UT will pull in some top-notch players. I guess it remains to be seen what he can do with them. Can he get a lot out of a little like Saban is doing now, or does he let talent waste away like Fulmer seems to have done for a few years. Don't get me wrong, being a Bama man I hope UT is mediocre for years to come. I for one however think this is a good move.


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2008)

This article doesn't confirm or diffuse any rumors, but I thought it put things in a little better perspective.

http://www.commercialappeal.com/news/2008/dec/01/uts-heir-apparent-deserves-fair-shake/

Tennessee's heir apparent deserves fair shake
By Geoff Calkins (Contact), Memphis Commercial Appeal
Monday, December 1, 2008 

Head football coach at the University of Tennessee at the age of 33? Is that some kind of joke or what?

Wouldn't you at least want a guy who had worked as a head coach at a college before? Or who had grown up around here?


But Tennessee knew better, I guess.

And in 1926, at the age of 33, Robert Neyland became head coach of the Tennessee Volunteers.

What, you thought I was talking about someone else?

Like, say, Lane Kiffin, the 33-year-old who will be officially introduced as the next head coach at Tennessee at a press conference today at 1 p.m. CST?

Some people have already said the hire is a mistake. Some people should give the guy a chance.

I'm not saying Kiffin will become the next Neyland. He might well become the next Buzz Peterson.

But Kiffin will rise or fall on his brains and his energy and his ability to recruit. The rest of the criticisms are so much noise:

He's too young

Right. And 30-year-old Billy Donovan was too young when he was hired as the head basketball coach at Florida. Better that Tennessee should have hired an older coach like Bill Stewart, who was 55 when he got the job at West Virginia. Stewart has taken last year's 11-3 team and turned it into a 7-4 team this year.

He's never been the head coach of a college team

Oh my. How awful is this? He could turn out to be a disaster like Bob Stoops, who had never been a head coach in college before he got the Oklahoma job. Tennessee athletic director Mike Hamilton should have picked someone like Tyrone Willingham instead. Willingham was head coach at Stanford and Notre Dame before going 0-11 at Washington this year.

He's a pro guy 

A pro guy like Pete Carroll? Who has merely transformed USC into the most powerful college program in the country? That's a blunder, clearly. Especially when you consider that Kiffin will be bringing along his father, Monte, who has become maybe the most respected defensive coordinator in the NFL during his time with the Tampa Bay Buccaneers.

He's not from around here 

Remind me. Which part of Tennessee was Bruce Pearl's childhood home? And Urban Meyer grew up in Gainesville, right? Geography, schmeography. John Calipari has done OK in the South. This isn't a Memphis police department job. There's no residency requirement.

He went 5-15 as head coach of the Oakland Raiders 

This is true, by the way. And then Al Davis fired him. Just like Davis fired Jon Gruden and Mike Shanahan. They both won Super Bowls. Why can't Kiffin win a national championship?

Which is not to guarantee that he'll be the best thing since the Bear. Most football hires don't work. Most coaches get fired.

Notre Dame hired and fired Bob Davie, George O'Leary and Willingham. Oklahoma hired and fired Gary Gibbs, Howard Schnellenberger and John Blake. Alabama hired and fired Mike DuBose, Mike Price and Mike Shula. All those programs are at least the equal of Tennessee's.

So, absolutely, there's a reasonable chance that Tennessee will be embarking on another coaching search in the next three or four years. But it won't depend on whether Kiffin had the right line on his resume.

Some pro guys flourish in college (Carroll) and some do not (Bill Callahan). Some college assistants have no problem making the transition to head coach (Mark Richt) and some struggle mightily (Ed Orgeron). It's not the credential that matters, it's the gifts. Can a guy recruit? Does he have it in him to shape a program? Does he have the innate ability to lead?

This stuff doesn't have anything to do with where you grew up or where you worked before. It certainly doesn't have anything to do with age.

Lane Kiffin is 33, just like Robert Neyland was when he got the Tennessee job. So why not check back when he's 35?

To reach Geoff Calkins, call him at 529-2364 or e-mail calkins@commercialappeal.com.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2008)

Here we go.Starts about the 13 minute mark.

http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=tenn&media=93861


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2008)

Stopped at 16:07 right when Hamilton was about to introduce him I think.

I'll try it again later.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 1, 2008)

2 mil. a year and a smokin HOT wife! WOW


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 1, 2008)

MH just said that one of the reasons of hiring kiffin was the coaching staff that he could put together.

This is getting interesting.


----------



## topcat (Dec 1, 2008)

After watching that and doing some more reading, I'm feeling much, much better about this hire.  Can't wait to see the staff he puts together.

Some interesting quotes from some guys who know a little something:

"Lane Kiffin has prepared himself through hard work and preparation and has become one of the brightest minds in football. He understands what it takes to reach a championship level and has the passion and work ethic to make it happen." 
Jeff Tedford, University of California 

"I have no doubt that Lane (Kiffin) will do great things at UT. He handled all of our national recruiting at USC and brought us great players during our championship seasons. While serving as our offensive coordinator, USC had the best offense in the history of football in 2005. The Tennessee fans and alumni will be very happy with the way Lane will embrace Coach Fulmer and the tradition at UT." 
Pete Carroll, University of Southern California 

"Coach Kiffin is a perfect fit. He brings a wealth of experience he's accumulated at a very young age. He has a brilliant football mind, and there's no doubt in my mind he's going to be successful. 

The University of Tennessee athletics program stands alone as far as our organization is concerned with Coach Fulmer's success, Coach Summitt's success and the future that's ahead of Coach Pearl. I'm a UT fan and have all the confidence in the world that Coach Kiffin will continue to carry on that tradition." 
Jeff Fisher, Tennessee Titans


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 1, 2008)

*Very impressed so far*

Seems to be determined and focused on putting us back on the map. He may not have the dynamic personality that Pearl has but I like his confidence and determination. GO VOLS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2008)

GAranger1403 said:


> Here is a Bama fans perspective.


 
Here's my perspective...

UT still suxs!! 

Kiffin should do a good job at UT.. If anything, he'll definately help you with recruiting.. Good hire Vols..


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 3, 2008)

*A compliment from Slayer about UT?*

You been sniffin' glue again?


----------



## topcat (Dec 3, 2008)

KYbobwhite, it was as close to a compliment as he'll get.

He did say "good hire".

I never thought I'd see anything close to class from brown eye.

Let's keep him out of our thread.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2008)

topcat said:


> KYbobwhite, it was as close to a compliment as he'll get.
> 
> He did say "good hire".
> 
> ...


 

Regarding UT football that is about the only compliment you'll get from me!

UT still sux...


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 3, 2008)

Boyd was told by kiffin today to look elsewhere.He was going a different direction.


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 3, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Boyd was told by kiffin today to look elsewhere.He was going a different direction.



This coach is all business. Telling a top recruit the truth and not wasting his time being Mr. nice guy and leading the kid on says alot about his style. Sounds like he has a plan and is sticking to it good or bad.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 3, 2008)

I am getting conflicting reports of what happen. One was what I stated in post 28.The other is he told boyd he had a spot for him, but would not fit his offense well.


----------



## gsu007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Either way it sounds like he's being straight up and not sugar coating anything.


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2008)

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=886118

Brent Hubbs
VolQuest.com Editor
In addition to visiting most of the commitments in their first week on the job, Lane Kiffin and his staff has spent the week visiting other prospects trying to gauge their interest in the Vols.

One of those that new assistant coach David Reaves visited was St. Mathews, South Carolina wide receiver Alshon Jeffrey.

The 6-foot-3, 214 pound wide receiver has been committed to Southern Cal since the start of the summer and he remains a Trojan, but the four star top 100 player is going to checkout a couple of other places to be sure. One of those is South Carolina and the other is Tennessee.

"I am going to go to Tennessee January 23rd for a visit to a get a feel for what it is like up there," Jeffrey said. "I don't really know a lot about them. I know Peyton Manning played there and DeAngelo Willingham was a cornerback there. DeAngelo went to my high school."

On Wendesday when Reaves visited him at school, his message was to just come take a look and see what Tennessee was all about and what the Vols offense was going to be all about.

"Coach Reaves said it was a nice place and they had nice facilities," Jeffrey said. "He also said that they will have an offense that will be fun to be a part of."

Jeffrey says he is still committed to Southern Cal, but didn't close the door on much.

"I am firm to Southern Cal, but anything can happen," Jeffrey said. "I am going to take a couple of visits to be sure."

When asked if the apparent departure of offensive coordinator Steve Sarkisian to Washington had any effect on his standing with the Trojans, Jeffrey reiterated that things are not settled.

"Like I said, anything can happen," Jeffrey said. "There is a lot of stuff going on out there and anything can happen."

Rivals.com ranks Jeffrey the 6th best player in the state of South Carolina and the 6th best wide receiver in the country.


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2008)

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=886003

Kiffin Impresses Giles

Austin Price
VolQuest.com Staff Writer
When Tampa, Florida tailback Jarvis Giles committed to Tennessee back in the summer the four-star standout thought his college destination was decided. But the firing of Phillip Fulmer opened up the recruitment of Giles and now he's trying to decide between three schools.

Those three schools are South Carolina, Tennessee, and Nebraska. Thursday night, South Carolina and Steve Spurrier made their pitch.

Friday, new Tennessee head coach Lane Kiffin made his pitch in a two hour plus visit that also included current Tennessee staff members Stan Drayton and David Reaves.

"Coach Kiffin is impressive," Giles said. "I don't know him well obviously, but I have a good vibe about him. He is an honest, straightforward guy."

Giles said that Kiffin explained to him how he used Reggie Bush at Southern Cal and how he would be used at Tennessee, but Kiffin's biggest message to Giles was opportunity.

"He spoke about how everyone was on a level playing field," Giles said. "It's a new offense for everyone including the returning guys and that the best player will play which means if I came there and worked hard I would have a chance to compete to be the starter."

Giles said that as of now Tennessee and South Carolina have a lead over Nebraska, who he visited last weekend. The Cornhuskers will get the last pitch on Sunday as head coach Bo Pellini will be in Tampa for the final in-home visit.

One would think that Tennessee would hold the advantage given that Vols lead recruiter Stan Drayton and former South Carolina lead recruiter David Reaves are both now in Knoxville, but that's not the biggest attraction to Tennessee for Giles.

"It's nice that they are there," Giles said. "But the biggest thing is the even playing field and the fact that if I went there I would have a legitimate chance to play immediately."

After Nebraska's visit on Sunday, Giles will spend Monday trying to finalize his decision on where is the best place for him and he will announce that decision Tuesday afternoon.

Williams ready to go

Georgia running back Toney Williams is spending the weekend at Kentucky just to make sure of his decision, but after his 45 minute visit from Kiffin, Williams is set to move to Knoxville.

"It was exactly what I wanted to hear," Williams said. "He told me that he was going to give me a chance at tailback. He told me that they have other backs, but they are going to push me. I'm looking forward to being pushed."

Williams said he was guaranteed nothing, but a chance which is all he has ever wanted.

"He said it's all about competing and working hard," Williams said. "He wasn't trying to tell me I'd start or anything. He was just honest and said that everyone is even and I'll be on an even playing field with everybody.

"He told me that they will hold me accountable for what I do academically and stuff like that," Williams said. "He was just telling me about the direction that he wants the program is going to go in. He told me that he'll play the people that works the hardest. He just wants to win."


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2008)

Just lost Giles.He is a cock.


----------



## topcat (Dec 9, 2008)

AccUbonD said:


> Just lost Giles.He is a cock.


Yep.  He backed out when Oku committed.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 9, 2008)

*Nice to steal one from bama*

Eric Gordon committed to the VOLS today.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 11, 2008)

Kiffin told Bryce Petty that he would not fit his system.As of right now the Vols have no QB commitments.Anybody got any Idea's of who he has in mind?


----------



## topcat (Dec 11, 2008)

Brent Hubbs
VolQuest.com Editor

Defensive back D.J. Hunter had been waiting on Tennessee coach Lane Kiffin before completely closing the door on his recruitment. In fact, the Vol pledge took a visit to West Virginia last weekend. But after seeing the Vols new head man Wednesday morning, the only place Hunter plans to play is on Rocky Top.

"I am committed 100-percent to Tennessee," Hunter said. "It was nice to get to meet and visit with coach Kiffin. That is what I had been waiting on."

In fact, it was the unknown that prompted Hunter to go visit Morgantown.

"I just hadn't heard much from Tennessee," Hunter offered. "I felt like I needed to see some more schools incase it didn't workout out with Tennessee. But that's over now. The only visit I am taking is on January 23rd when I make my official visit in Knoxville."

The 6-foot-0, 196 pound cornerback was visited at his high school in Middletown, Ohio Wednesday morning by Kiffin and assistant coach Jason Michael.

"When I first met coach Kiffin, I was like this dude is young," Hunter laughed. "I was expecting someone who looked a little older, but he was really cool to talk to. He laid out his plan for me and I am ready to get down there and play."

Hunter said he did ask about who would be coaching his position and was told by Kiffin what the head coach has told everyone, which is to be patient.

"He said he didn't have his staff worked out yet, but that I would meet them all when I got down there for my visit," Hunter said.

With recruiting out of the way and his senior football season over with, Hunter's focus in on a new sport and on getting ready for college football.

"We went 6-4 this season and now I am getting ready for track," Hunter explained. "And I am working on my coverage skills and footwork. Aaron Johnson is a friend of mine and he is really fast. He is Percy Harvin fast. If you can cover him then you can run with any receiver out there."

Rivals.com ranks Hunter the 15th best cornerback in the country.

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=888020


----------



## topcat (Dec 12, 2008)

December 12, 2008


John Brice
VolQuest.com Senior Writer

Talk about it in The General's Quarters
Antwan Lowery recently got a visit from Tennessee assistant coach Stan Drayton, and now the Vols apparently will get a return engagement from Lowery.

The 6-foot-4, 335-pound four-star defensive end from Miami's Columbus High School told VolQuest.com on Thursday that he expects to visit Tennessee next month.

"Right now, I'm kind of down to making my decision kind of soon," said Lowery, the No. 33 defensive tackle in the country according to Rivals.com. "The next month I'm kind of taking visits to see what schools fit me best.

"I talked to Coach (Drayton) and told him I was going to come up for a visit."


Antwan Lowery says he'll visit UT next month and that early playing time is a big factor in his recruitment. 

While Lowery already has visited Rutgers, where his brother, Antonio Lowery is finishing his sophomore season, he doesn't declare a leader. Instead the powerful but agile defensive force will visit Florida, Florida State and Tennessee, he said. Lowery took an unofficial visit to the Gators-Seminoles showdown late last month.

Early playing time will be a considerable factor in Lowery's decision, and that's where Drayton's message hit home. The Vols will lose at least senior defensive tackles Demonte Bolden and Walter Fisher; it's possible they could lose junior Dan Williams, UT's most consistent interior player this season.

"Yeah, it is," Lowery said when asked if early playing could be a selling point. "He (Drayton) just told me basically that he needs some guys to come in and fill in because seniors are leaving and he said I could come in and play next year for them."

Lowery has loosely followed the Vols' recent coaching change from afar. He said Drayton spoke highly of new head coach Lane Kiffin, who was introduced as Tennessee's coach on Dec. 1. Lowery also has heard plenty about Kiffin's father, fabled NFL defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin of the Tampa Bay Bucs.

"I mean, I've checked his father out and he's coached quite a few guys in the NFL like Warren Sapp, he's been there quite a bit of time and I understand what he's all about," said Lowery, who had roughly three sacks and at least 15 tackles for loss this season. "It would be a good thing for (Tennessee)."

But ultimately, it's about comfort and opportunity for Lowery.

"Wherever I can get a chance to play ball at early," he said.

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=888517


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 14, 2008)

*Kiffin confirms he's bound for UT*

December 14, 2008

Defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin has confirmed what seemed likely all along: He's joining his son at the University of Tennessee after the season.

"I made the decision last weekend and I went back and forth," Kiffin said. "It was a very, very hard decision because of players, our fans. When you've been in a place since 1996, you don't just jump ship. I've had other opportunities. There was one that came up last year that was a great opportunity and people don't even know for sure about the whole thing. But I stayed here, decided to sign back up for two years. But the club was very good about giving me the option to go with my son."

Lane Kiffin recently took the job as head coach at Tennessee, and it seemed like the perfect opportunity for he and his father to do something they've talked about for years: work together.

"It boiled down to one thing: It was your son, and that's what it is," Kiffin said. "I love these players. I addressed it Wednesday. I told (General Manager) Bruce (Allen). Jon (Gruden) was the first person I told. The head coach, he should know first. I told the defensive staff before I went downstairs at a quarter 'til 4. We had a team meeting at 4 o'clock and the whole team was there.

"I told them kind of what I'm telling you. I said, "Guys, this was a tough decision. I went back and forth. I said I just want you to know now. I didn't think it was right to keep carrying it out."


----------



## topcat (Dec 14, 2008)

That's great news!  I figured he'd come around, but an official announcement makes me feel much better.  No doubt this will boost recruiting.

Go Big Orange!


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2008)

John Brice
VolQuest.com Senior Writer

Talk about it in The General's Quarters
Jonathan Hollins hadn't made it off the airplane this weekend during his official visit to the University of Tennessee when the junior college defensive lineman got his first real impression of the UT football program.

"To be honest, I was on the plane, and it seemed like basically everybody who was on the plane had gone to UT," said Hollins, a three-star player and member of the Rivals100 for junior college recruits. "The people and fans just greeted me real well. Everybody was like, 'We're at every game.'"

All that reception did was set the stage for Hollins' first extended look at the UT campus, Neyland Stadium and the athletic facilities.


Jonathan Hollins will enroll at UT next semester. 

"I was fascinated by the stadium," said the 6-foot-3, 280-pound Louisiana native. "When I first saw it, I was like, 'This looks like heaven.' The locker room is brand new, it's just one of the most amazing things you could ever see.

"Knoxville is nice, a pretty city. Not too big, not too small. It's just enough to have some fun but stay focused on your education."

Hosted by Dan Williams and Eric Berry, Hollins said he appreciated the immediate sense of belonging.

"All of the coaches, all of them were the same. They embraced me. I felt honestly like it was home," said Hollins. "We joked and kidded but everybody was also on the same page.

"I had two hosts, Eric Berry and Dan Williams. Man, it was great. Those two guys are two leaders on the team, I got to hang out with them and get to know them. It was cool, very impressive."

Echoing the sentiments of other Tennessee visitors this weekend, Hollins picked up on first-year head coach Lane Kiffin's desire to have players vying for every spot on the field.

"What I like about coach Kiffin the most is that he's a blunt coach. Straightforward," said Hollins, who helped anchor his College of the Canyons defense as the team rolled through an unbeaten regular season. "He told me, 'Listen, it's going to be hard and you gotta work hard. I'm going to play the best guys.' That's kind of like all you want to hear. Go out there and compete, everybody's competing.

"In a sense, with everyone, it's like a brand-new system so everyone's starting at ground zero."

On Monday, Hollins is leaving behind the first half of his collegiate career and quite literally driving toward a new beginning. After flying back to California from his visit, Hollins will embark on the roughly 1,850-mile journey to his Louisiana home, where he'll spend a couple weeks before driving north to Knoxville.

"Man, I had a wonderful time on my visit," said Hollins, whose Dodge Stratus already has logged about 100,000 and has made the cross-country trek twice before. "It takes about 27 hours. I'll stop halfway, get a room. I don't push it to the limit. ... I can't wait to get back up there and compete

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=889410


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2008)

December 14, 2008


Austin Price
VolQuest.com Staff Writer

With the uncertain future of the Auburn football program after Tommy Tubberville's dismissal, Marietta, Georgia tight end and Auburn commitment Philip Lutzenkirchen opened up his recruitment. Auburn hired former Iowa State coach Gene Chizik on Saturday, but that didn't stop Lutzenkirchen from making the three hour drive north on I-75 Sunday to check out Tennessee. 

"It went very well," Lutzenkirchen said. "I've never really been up there since I was a little kid so I didn't really remember anything. It was great to see the coaches and facilities. Everything went well." 

Lutzenkirchen spent four hours on the Tennessee campus meeting with Tennessee head coach Lane Kiffin, tight ends coach Jason Michael and members of the academic support staff. And several things stood out during his brief time in Knoxville. 

"All the facilities really stood out," Lutzenkirchen said. "The indoor facility and the weight room were amazing. It's kinda crazy that they are about to renovate all of that when it's already top notch. The academic center was very nice. I like that academics are important." 

Tennessee is in a similar situation to Auburn. The difference being that the Vols hired their new coach a couple of weeks back. Kiffin has already made serious strides in recruiting with several prospects. His ability to relate to players has been a big asset and it was no different with the Peach state native. 

"Coach Kiffin is really down to earth," Lutzenkirchen said. "We watched film and they showed me how they would use me. We really got a long well. He told me that they would use me by putting me in motion and have me do some kick out blocking, with play action. I would be traditional tight end with some wrinkles." 

Lutzentkirchen has become an YouTube sensation with a play he made by catching the ball in mid air while hovering over the out of bounds line and tossing the ball back in to a teammate for a touchdown. His athletic ability is a big reason that South Carolina, Clemson, Tennessee, Alabama, Florida, and North Carolina have all come calling since he started looking around again. 

"I feel like I use my athleticism" Lutzenkirchen said. "I have a good sense and good feel for the game. I think I'm good at route running and my hands are big factors." 

He maintains that he's committed to Auburn, but another destination is definitely a possibility. 

"They just hired coach Chizik," Lutzenkirchen said. "I gotta go see what they say, but if I feel strongly about another place then I will have no problem going somewhere else." 

He hopes to take a trip over to Auburn this week to find out what is going on and what direction Chizik will take the Tiger program. No matter what Chizik says, he plans on taking visits in January. 

"Tennessee will definitely be one of the schools that get an official," Lutzenkirchen said. "I don't know who the others will be. The way it's going it will probably go all the way to signing day,"

Rivals.com rates him a four star prospect and the fifth best tight end prospect in the country.

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=889273


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2008)

Seems we're benefiting from Auburn's awesome hire.


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 15, 2008)

You hearing anything about Orgeron being on the staff?

This is from a chris low  Dec.15
Former Oakland Raiders coach Lane Kiffin was named to replace Fulmer two days after the season ended, and he's bringing his father, Monte Kiffin, with him to run the defense. None of the defensive assistants on Fulmer's staff were retained. It also appears that former Ole Miss coach Ed Orgeron will join Kiffin as recruiting coordinator.


Also got a new coach name that may be on the staff soon:James Cregg from oakland


----------



## topcat (Dec 17, 2008)

December 14, 2008


Brent Hubbs
VolQuest.com Editor

Talk about it in The General's Quarters
As VolQuest.com reported Thursday, Tampa Bay Buccaneers defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin informed the Bucs management, coaches and players last Wednesday that he was going north to Knoxville to go to work for his son.

On Sunday after the Bucs' 13-10 overtime loss to the Falcons, Kiffin confirmed to the media that he indeed was returning to the college game.



Kiffin said hiring his father was simply about hiring the best. 
"It boiled down to one thing: it's your son," the elder Kiffin told the media. "This was not easy. It was hard." 

Kiffin is a 26-year veteran of the NFL, and while it seemed like a no-brainer to join his son and work side by side for the first time, the elder Kiffin said it was not that easy.

"I made the decision last weekend and I went back and forth," Kiffin said. "It was a very, very hard decision because of our players, our fans. When you've been in a place since 1996, you don't just jump ship. I've had other opportunities. There was one that came up last year that was a great opportunity and people don't even know for sure about the whole thing. But I stayed here, decided to sign back up for two years. But the club was very good about giving me the option to go with my son."

Sunday night on The Nation radio show, Tennessee head coach Lane Kiffin said hiring his father was the first step in putting his staff together.

"I think it's really big," Lane Kiffin said. "Number one because as an offensive head coach, it's important to have the other side of the ball taken care of and you don't have to worry about. You don't have to spend a lot of time over there (on the defensive side of the ball). We set our goals pretty high and felt that we are going to go to the top. We felt like we got the best guy in the country in college or the NFL so we feel very fortunate to get him as far as Xs and Os and coaching. We also feel very fortunate to have someone that we know that players around the country and their parents will understand who he is and why their kids are going to play for him."

Obviously, for the elder Kiffin getting to work side by side with his son on a daily basis was important enough to take a pay cut and move after 12 years in Tampa Bay. For Lane Kiffin, it's certainly significant on a personal level, but he said that was by no means his focus.

"I haven't thought about it that way," Lane offered. "I have really approached this as a business decision. Like I said, I set our goals really high and I figured why not go try and get the best. And if you have to use that his last name happens to be the same as yours then why not."

Monte Kiffin will join his son in Knoxville when the Buccaneers season ends and after two weeks of speculation, the Kiffin family reunion is indeed occurring on Rocky Top.

http://tennessee.rivals.com/content.asp?CID=889433


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 18, 2008)

*DT Jeffrey is surprise commitment to Vols*

By Chad Brockhoff sports@knoxnews.com
Originally published 08:28 p.m., December 18, 2008
Updated 08:28 p.m., December 18, 2008 


Jeffery’s patience and positive outlook will be rewarded on Feb. 4, 2009, when he plans to sign a national letter of intent with the Tennessee. The 6-foot-5, 270-pound defensive lineman confirmed his decision on Thursday and said that he planned to visit Knoxville during the weekend leading up to Martin Luther King Jr. Day in January.


“He never lost his faith,” Booker coach Fred Gilmore said. “I’m sure that he had his doubts, but he never showed it around us.”

Ranked as the 16th best defensive tackle in the country by Scout.com, Jeffery underwent surgery on Oct. 24 to repair a torn MCL and ACL in his left knee. Tennessee and the University of South Florida were the main contenders for Jeffery’s services, while schools such as Arkansas, Kentucky and Florida Atlantic continued to express serious interest after the injury.

“Tennessee can do a lot for me,” Jeffery said. “All the coaches said that it was a common injury and that I will come back stronger from it. The thing that kept my spirits up was the fact that (Tennessee and USF) were still calling and were still interested.

“With other schools, I didn’t know if they were still interested. Once everybody found out about the injury, there were a lot of people who didn’t want to hear from me.”

Jeffery reported no complications from the surgery and that his rehabilitation is “going great.”

“I’m just anxious to get back on the field,” Jeffery said.

Jeffery burst onto the scene as a freshman, earning a promotion to the varsity and establishing himself as a starter in the midst of the Tornadoes’ run to the 2005 Class 3A state championship game. He earned first team Class 3A All-State honors after recording 74 tackles, 28 tackles for loss, 11 sacks, five blocked kicks and four forced fumbles in 2007 for the District 11 champion Tornadoes.

Gilmore, who publicly stated that the injury wouldn’t hurt Jeffery’s scholarship hopes, lauded Tennessee and USF for doing their “due diligence” during the recruiting process. Despite the injury, Jeffery wasn’t going to fret about the direction of his career.

“I try to stay positive in everything that I do,” Jeffery said. “I don’t like having negative energy around me. I’m one of the those people who look for the best in a bad situation.”

Former Tennessee coach Phillip Fulmer and his staff made Jeffery a top priority last summer. New coach Lane Kiffin picked up where Fulmer left off.

“It’s the SEC and that’s where all the great games are played,” Jeffery said. “I want to be where the best of the best are.

“They’re looking for someone to come in and play right away. That’s what I’m looking forward to doing. I would love to make an impact on the team.”


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 20, 2008)

Today's press conference CLK confirms 3 coaching hires.

http://www.cstv.com/allaccess/playe...2dec/20081220_kiffinpresscon.wmv&school=tenn&


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.govolsxtra.com/news/2008/dec/21/vols-hire-south-carolinas-strength-coach/

"the sound you just heard was Spurriers visor hitting the floor again"


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 1, 2009)

*reported yesterday-Orgeron accepts associate head coach job at Tennessee*

Updated: December 31, 2008, 7:22 PM ET
Comment
 Email
 Print
 Ed Orgeron is headed to Tennessee. 

The former Ole Miss head coach, who spent the 2008 season as the New Orleans Saints defensive line coach, confirmed via text message this afternoon that he has accepted an offer to be the Volunteers recruiting coordinator, defensive line coach and will have the title of associate head coach.

"I'm so excited," Orgeron said via phone. "I get to coach with Monte [Kiffin] and I'm getting to recruit again. It's pedal to the metal and I can't wait to get up there."

Orgeron came to his decision after spending the past few days in Destin, Fla., with his family and weighing his options which included an offer in a smiliar role at LSU or staying in New Orleans.

The 47-year-old Louisiana native had been intrgued by the chance to coach at LSU, a school he grew up rooting for. However he was ultimately swayed by the chance to work with new UT coach Lane Kiffin and his father, legendary defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin who also has relocated to Knoxville. Orgeron is expected to make $650,000 making him one of the nation's highest paid assistants.

The move back to the college ranks had been rumored for weeks as it was well known how passionate Orgeron is about the chase of the recruiting trail and the chance to help develop young players.

Widely hailed as one of the top recruiters and defensive line coaches in football, Orgeron also had worked with Lane Kiffin when the pair were part of two national championship teams at USC. 

Orgeron, who had learned to evaluate talent in his days at Miami under then-Hurricanes coach Jimmy Johnson and from Pete Carroll, who was the Trojans recruiting coordinator as the program returned to the top of the college football world. As a line coach he has developed first-round picks Cortez Kennedy, Russell Maryland, Warren Sapp and Mike Patterson. He also was responisble for most of the talent that has developed into a top 25 team at Ole Miss this season.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jan 1, 2009)

I look forward to Tenn. playing good ball again.


----------



## topcat (Jan 1, 2009)

Well the long time rumor is confirmed.  I'll get as much info on this and post it up, accubon.  Should be great for recruiting!  Vols are coming back!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 2, 2009)

Press conference set for today at 11.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 2, 2009)

ED ORGERON CAREER AT A GLANCE 

Playing Career
1980-83 -- Northwestern State University, defensive lineman

Collegiate Coaching
1984 -- Northwestern State University, graduate assistant
1985 -- McNeese State University, graduate assistant
1986-87 -- University of Arkansas, assistant strength coach
1988-92 -- University of Miami, defensive line (graduate assistant 1988)
1994 -- Nicholls State University, linebackers
1995-97 -- Syracuse University, defensive line
1998-2004 -- University of Southern California, defensive line (recruiting coordinator 2001-04)
2005-07 -- University of Mississippi, head coach
2009 -- University of Tennessee, assistant head coach, recruiting coordinator, defensive line

Professional Coaching
2008 -- New Orleans Saints, defensive line




Monte Kiffin CAREER AT A GLANCE 

Playing Career
1959-63 -- University of Nebraska, offensive and defensive tackle
1965 -- Winnipeg Blue Bombers (CFL), defensive end

Collegiate Coaching
1966-72 -- University of Nebraska, defensive assistant
1973-76 -- University of Nebraska, defensive coordinator
1977-78 -- University of Arkansas, defensive coordinator
1979 -- University of Arkansas, assistant head coach
1980-82 -- North Carolina State University, head coach
2009 -- University of Tennessee, defensive coordinator

Professional Coaching
1983 -- Green Bay Packers, linebackers coach
1984-85 -- Buffalo Bills, linebackers coach
1986-89 -- Minnesota Vikings, linebackers coach
1990 -- New York Jets, linebackers coach
1991 -- Minnesota Vikings, defensive coordinator
1992-94 -- Minnesota Vikings, inside linebackers coach
1995 -- New Orleans Saints, defensive coordinator
1996-2008 -- Tampa Bay Buccaneers, defensive coordinator


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 2, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/txlOreGZ4oo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/txlOreGZ4oo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 2, 2009)

*Press conference video*

Coach O and Monte both speak and answer questions.Time for the rest of the SEC to take notice


http://all-access.cbssports.com/player.html?code=tenn&media=98190      Fastforward to about the 10 minute mark.


----------



## W4DSB (Jan 2, 2009)

Go vols!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumor 

Word on the street is rodney garner is in k-town today interviewing.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Rumor
> 
> Word on the street is rodney gardner is in k-town today interviewing.



Yup.  You beat me to it.  Man, if we can get him in Knoxville we could very likely have a top 10 recruiting class THIS YEAR!  Heck, we might anyway.

I also heard Garner is talking, or has talked to Auburn.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

Garner did interview for the HC job at auburn, but auburn could be offering him something else now.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

I heard they were offering him something else.  It's obvious he really wants out of Athens.

He was instrumental in our recruiting the '98 NC team.  Please God let this happen!

Wonder why the UGA fans aren't talking about this?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

This would be huge IMO.I will be watching this one closely.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

topcat said:


> Wonder why the UGA fans aren't talking about this?



I was wondering that myself.I am sure some of them know something.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I was wondering that myself.I am sure some of them know something.


I just hope we're not getting "played" for him to get a pay raise at UGA.  I'm trying not to get my hopes up.

But it makes sense, in a way.  He wants to be a head coach, and spending a few years under Monte Kiffin would sure put that much needed "shine" on his resume`.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

topcat said:


> I just hope we're not getting "played" for him to get a pay raise at UGA.  I'm trying not to get my hopes up.



That is a possibility.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

Topcat,

are you a member over on Vq that is where the info is right now.There saying now this was initiated by garner.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, let me take a look at that site.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, I see where they are saying that.  I used to not pay attention to that message board but lately they've been extremely accurate on their info.  I really like the way one guy thinks over there.  He posted something that sounds like one of my recent posts. (no, it's not me)


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

Rumor

Trooper taylor might be back.Us or Auburn


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice avatar Accubond.  Ed By God Orgeron.  "Aw yaw yaw.  We gone be gude 'cause I is a dang gude recrootah.  I'll get Brent Scheaffah anotha yeeah of eljahbilty.  Aw yaw yaw."


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice avatar Accubond.  Ed By God Orgeron.  "Aw yaw yaw.  We gone be gude 'cause I is a dang gude recrootah.  I'll get Brent Scheaffah anotha yeeah of eljahbilty.  Aw yaw yaw."



 fun times ahead for sure.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice avatar Accubond.  Ed By God Orgeron.  "Aw yaw yaw.  We gone be gude 'cause I is a dang gude recrootah.  I'll get Brent Scheaffah anotha yeeah of eljahbilty.  Aw yaw yaw."




I made just as much fun of Orgeron when he was at Ole Miss as anyone, so I will try not to be hypocritical.  One thing that can't be denied is that he can flat-out recruit.  Look at what a decent coach (Houston Nutt) is doing with the talent he brought in.  And Ole Miss is not an easy place to recruit to. 

This is fun watching Kiffin assemble arguably the best coaching staff ever.  It will be interesting to see what happens come signing day.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 3, 2009)

He is a top notch recruiter for sure.  I imagine that's why Kiffin got him.  I mean with daddy Kiffin as D coordinator, Willie Wonka could coach yall's D line and you would be ok.  

I wasn't taking a shot atyou boys, I was just having fun.   LOVE Coach he.  He's hilarious.


----------



## topcat (Jan 3, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I wasn't taking a shot atyou boys, I was just having fun.   LOVE Coach he.  He's hilarious.


Oh I know. But if you did it'd be okay too. Get the shots in while you can! 

By the way, who is Coach he?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 4, 2009)

UT plane is in athens.Departure is schedule for 4:40 PM we will know something soon hopefully.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jan 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> Oh I know. But if you did it'd be okay too. Get the shots in while you can!
> 
> By the way, who is Coach he?



Oh dang, I meant Coach O.  Yaw, yaw, yaw.


----------



## topcat (Jan 5, 2009)

January 2, 2009

Brent Hubbs
VolQuest.com Editor

Friday morning's press conference introducing defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin and defensive line coach Ed Orgeron had the feeling of a 4-year-old's birthday party at one of those places with inflatables. OK, so I know from recent experience.

The bottom line is that as both met the media, both were immediately doing one thing and that was selling Tennessee.

"You come here as a player, you will be coached," defensive coordinator Monte Kiffin said. "With all due respect to the coaches in the conference and around the country because there are a lot of good coaches, I am not going to say any better, but you cannot go wrong by coming to the University of Tennessee."

Assistant head coach Ed Orgeron, who will make somewhere between $600-650,000, offered the same pitch as he spoke to the media for the first time in Knoxville.

"I cannot imagine a player not wanting to be coached by Lane Kiffin," Orgeron said. "When you look at the Heisman Trophy players that he coached and he recruited at the University of Southern California, and you look at Monte Kiffin and the great run he had in the NFL, I think this is a big attraction."

For Lane Kiffin it was a huge step in the declaration he made when hired that he would assemble a great staff. Kiffin even sold his program while introducing his two knew coaches.

"They are going to be on the road together all week and when they sit on that couch in front of their father, mother, high school coach or the kid and say that you will get coached here in 3 or 4 years than you will anywhere in college football or pro football," Lane Kiffin explained. "They can say that. No one else can say that at any other school."

Monte Kiffin, who will make around $1.2 million, and Orgeron will be in Memphis on Monday morning where they are expected to visit with defensive standout Greg King, who sits high on their priority list, and both will enter with the same caffeine-induced style as they showed Friday morning in front of the media.

Orgeron told VolQuest.com Wednesday night that he would be knocking on doors in Memphis Monday morning and Monte Kiffin said they are leaving Sunday night to be there as early as possible.

"I've always looked at the University of Tennessee as one of the top five places in the country that you'd want to coach or you'd want to coach football at," Orgeron said. "As a recruiting coordinator, I'm excited to have all the tools necessary to recruit the best players in the country. We're going to start in the state of Tennessee. I can't wait to be in Memphis on Monday morning, Monte Kiffin and I hitting the top players in the city of Memphis, working throughout the state of Tennessee, and working across the country."

The former Ole Miss head coach also brings a wealth of experience in recruiting in this conference and the Louisiana native said he is fully aware of the challenges that exist in the SEC.

"The first time I came to the SEC, I didn't know much about it," Orgeron admitted. "I know the lay of the land, I know the talent, I know the coaches, I know what it takes to recruit in the SEC. I know in order for us to go to the SEC Championship and win it, and win the national championship, which I knew which is Lane Liffin's goal, that we have to go toe-to-toe with Florida, we have to go toe-to-toe with Alabama, we have to go toe-to-toe with LSU, toe-to-toe with Georgia in the recruiting battles and win in their homes in order to beat them on the field."

Notes

Second trips to Rocky Top

Ed Orgeron has been to Tennessee before. As the head coach at Ole Miss he coached the Rebels against the Vols in 2005. It is also not Monte Kiffin's first visit to Knoxville. In fact, this is not Monte's first chance to coach at Tennessee.

In 1983, former Tennessee coach Johnny Majors tried to lure the defensive guru to Knoxville.

"Tennessee does things first class. They flew a jet over to Raleigh, North Carolina, to pick me and my wife up and fly us here and that is just for the defensive coordinator's job. I took a job between being a defensive coordinator here with coach Majors who I have a lot of respect for and coach Fulmer was the offensive line coach at the time. He is an awesome guy. I chose to go to the Green Bay Packers with Bart Starr and no disrespect to Bart, but we got fired after the first year. Sometimes you make the right decisions and sometimes you don't."

Learning curve

Monte Kiffin has not coached in the college game since being head coach at N.C. State in 1982. Obviously, it has been a while since he has tried to prepare someone to play coming out of high school and one would imagine it will require an adjustment for the 68-year-old Kiffin. But the NFL veteran said not as much as you might thing.

"I haven't coached in college for a while, but I have been around Pete (Carroll) so much because of Lane," Kiffin said. "I was at Ole Miss with Ed and I have done a lot of clinics so I do have a pretty good feel for it. I have seen Pete take it from the NFL to college. Football is football. It really is. The field is the same. The hash marks are a little different but we will figure that out."

What's left

Monte Kiffin indicated he will be a roving coordinator and will not coach a single position but instead spend time with all defensive units. Saying Orgeron was the centerpiece of the defensive staff, he indicated the Vols would try to fill out the rest of the defensive side of the ball with a linebackers coach and secondary coach. Interviews are believed to be scheduled imminently. 


Living a dream?

Two weeks ago, Lane Kiffin tried to downplay the storyline of his dad working for him and the two working together. Friday, Monte made it clear that he was in Knoxville not only because of his son, but also because it's Tennessee. Neither father nor son has dwelled on the father-son dynamic.

"We didn't really talk about it too much," Monte said of the possibility of working with his son. " It kind of came up the last couple of years. It kind of hit me the other night. We were going to dinner. We had a coach in that we were recruiting. We got in the car to leave and someone was driving us and I just jumped in the front seat. I looked back and Lane said, 'I didn't know the head coach had to ride in the backseat.' I got a feel then. It's fun. He is the head coach and I understand that, but there may be a time or two I have to remind him that I am dad, but it's going to be good."


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 13, 2009)

*Michael out as Vol assistant*

Departure leaves Drayton as only holdover from '08 staff 
By Drew Edwards (Contact)
Originally published 10:34 p.m., January 12, 2009
Updated 10:34 p.m., January 12, 2009 


Tight ends coach Jason Michael will not be back next season, sources confirmed, leaving the Vols with room on their staff for at least three more assistants.

Michael, who declined comment when reached by phone Monday night, spent one season with the Vols after joining former UT coach Phillip Fulmer's staff last January.

The former UT graduate assistant and Western Kentucky quarterback returned to Knoxville after two seasons with the New York Jets and one with the Oakland Raiders as offensive quality control coach and video assistant.

Whether Michael left the staff or was not retained by UT coach Lane Kiffin is unclear.

Running backs coach Stan Drayton's future with the Vols remains uncertain, although the lone holdover from last year's coaching staff has been on the road recruiting for UT.

So far, Kiffin has hired five assistants, including bringing his father, Monte Kiffin, aboard the staff as the Vols' defensive coordinator.

Former Ole Miss head coach and New Orleans Saints defensive line coach Ed Orgeron joined UT's staff Jan. 1 as assistant head coach, recruiting coordinator and defensive line coach.

Former South Carolina quarterbacks coach and recruiting coordinator David Reaves was Kiffin's first hire, followed by former Raiders assistant offensive line coach James Cregg, and former St. Louis Rams tight ends coach and Purdue offensive coordinator Jim Cheney.

Positions for those three coaches have not been determined.

Kiffin said he would announce those positions once his staff is complete.

In other news:

n Tennessee is represented at the American Football Coaches Association's annual convention this week in Nashville, where coaches from across the country will gather until Wednesday.

n McNeese State secondary coach Lane Guidry is expected to interview with the Vols this week. Guidry was a defensive coordinator at McNeese State before leaving to become head coach at Carencro High School, former UT receiver Lucas Taylor's alma mater 2005-07. Guidry's son, highly recruited defensive back Janzen Jackson, visited Tennessee over the weekend.

n Lane Kiffin returned to California on Monday to be with his wife, who is expected to give birth to the couple's third child today.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 13, 2009)

Go vols!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 15, 2009)

Well rumors have been going about Lance Thompson being vol for a few weeks now.Well it is now confirmed.This is HUGE.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 16, 2009)

It is being reported that Eddie Gran (Auburn RB coach for 9 years) has accepted a job on the Vols staff.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 16, 2009)

Tennessee’s new coaching staff is apparently complete.

The Vols are expected to add Willie Garza as defensive backs coach and Mississippi State running backs coach Frank Wilson, according to multiple sources close to the situation.

Garza, a former defensive back at Texas, spent the last four seasons as defensive coordinator and secondary coach at North Dakota State.

He reportedly interviewed for the defensive coordinator job at New Mexico State.

Garza has strong recruiting ties in his native Texas.

Garza coached defensive backs at TCU from 2001-03 and at Western Michigan from 1997-2000.

His first coaching job came as a graduate assistant (1994-96) at Texas, where he was a four-year starter in the secondary.

Tennessee was in talks with Wilson, who is close to UT assistant head coach Ed Orgeron, before he joined new Bulldogs coach Dan Mullen’s staff on Dec. 30.

Wilson spent last season at Southern Miss, where he was running backs coach and recruiting coordinator. He spent three years on Orgeron’s staff at Ole Miss as running backs and assistant special teams coach.

Before joining Orgeron at Ole Miss, he was head coach at O. Perry Walker High School in New Orleans from 2000-03 and an assistant coach at Edna Karr High School from 1997-2000.

Wilson played at Nichols State from 1993-95, and Orgeron coached linebackers there in 1994.

UT also hired former Auburn running backs coach Eddie Gran on Friday.

Friday’s hires likely mean that former UT running backs coach Stan Drayton, the last remaining member of last year’s staff, will not return this season.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 22, 2009)

It appears that Marsalis Teague from Paris,TN is having second thoughts about his commitment to UF.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 22, 2009)

*Two UT football players dismissed*

KNOXVILLE – UT dismissed wide receiver E.J. Abrams-Ward and offensive tackle Ramone Johnson on Thursday for disciplinary reasons, according to a university statement.

Coach Lane Kiffin did not comment on the dismissals or the reasons behind them.


 Abrams-Ward redshirted last season. He was rated the No. 1 high school prospect in North Carolina in 2007 by Rivals.com. Johnson, a sophomore, played sparingly in his two seasons. As a redshirt freshman in 2007 he participated in six games.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jan 30, 2009)

I don't think this is right what kiffin did to Thigpen.I hope someone will respond and help me understand it.


----------



## kevina (Jan 30, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't think this is right what kiffin did to Thigpen.I hope someone will respond and help me understand it.



It is known that as part of Kiffen's hire he would have to honor all the recruits that had committed to Fulmer. I guess he agreed to that and is now telling some of these recruits that they will not fit into his scheme. That is one way of telling the player they can come to UT, but you will not play, and force them to make the decision to back off their commitment. I think Kiffen is just being honest with the recruit, and I do not see anything wrong with it. It is probably in the recruits best interest that Kiffen is being up front with him. The whole situation kind of sucks for the recruit. Thats my thoughts.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2009)

11:20AM 2/5/09

5* Janzen Jackson [DB - Lake Charles, LA]-signed LOI
4* Nu'Keese Richardson [WR - Pahokee, FL]-Signed LOI
4* Marlon Walls [LB - Chatham, VA]-Signed LOI
3* Robert Nelson [LB - Stone Mtn, GA]-Signed LOI
4* Eric Gordon [DB - Nashville, TN]-Signed LOI
4* Marsalis Teague [ATH - Paris, TN]-Signed LOI 
3* Greg King [LB - Memphis, TN]-Signed LOI
4* Darren Myles [S - Atlanta, GA]-Signed LOI 
4* Jerod Askew [LB - Chesapeake, VA]-signed LOI 
3* Kevin Revis [OL - Evensville, TN]-signed LOI
3* Zach Rogers [WR - Nashville, TN] -Signed LOI
3* Nyshier Oliver [ATH - Jersey City, NJ] -Signed LOI
4* JerQuari Schofield [OL - Aiken, SC]-Signed LOI
3* Arthur Jeffrey [DT - Sarasota, FL]-Signed LOI
3* Mike Edwards [DB - Cleveland, OH]-Signed LOI 
4* James Green [WR - Tallahassee, FL]-Signed LOI



3* Toney Williams [RB - Alpharetta, GA] -  Enrolled  
3* Nigel Mitchell-Thornton [LB - Stone Mtn, GA]-  Enrolled 
3* Rae Sykes [DE - Coffeyville, KS]-  Enrolled 
Montori Hughes [DT - Murfreesboro, TN] -  Enrolled


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2009)

Bump for Marsalis Teague who says it's great to be a Tennessee Volunteer!


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow, another kid who deserves a post.Welcome to K-town Nu'Keese Richardson.Urban put up a heck of a fight, but he failed.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

ESPN has us ranked as the number 16 ranked recruitong class.  Not too shabby for a first year coach whose staff has only been complete for 3 weeks.  I'm happy with that!


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> ESPN has us ranked as the number 16 ranked recruitong class.  Not too shabby for a first year coach whose staff has only been complete for 3 weeks.  I'm happy with that!



I don't know if you heard kiffin on the sports animal, but he said we are not done.I think either janzen jackson or bryce brown.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> I don't know if you heard kiffin on the sports animal, but he said we are not done.I think either janzen jackson or bryce brown.


No I didn't, but I did hear mention of one recruit from Louisiana that he had a good feeling about.  Was it one of those?


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah, that is jackson.He is not sold on LSU yet or he would have committed today.Vols are also on bryce brown's list.Kiffin just needs to get him on campus for a visit.


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok, that's what I thought.  I just got into town from Fayetteville, and all I've heard all day is how great Arkansas' recruiting class is.  Sounds like they DO have a good class coming in.  I just wonder if Petrino will be there to coach 'em?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2009)

topcat said:


> ESPN has us ranked as the number 16 ranked recruitong class. Not too shabby for a first year coach whose staff has only been complete for 3 weeks. I'm happy with that!


 

That's cause you boys have been over paying the players like your new staff... TRUE sign of desperation...

We all understand... WHO would want to wear that ugly Orange without having some extra green in the wallet..


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 4, 2009)

choke yourself


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 4, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> choke yourself


 



I just might.. From laughing SO HARD!!


----------



## topcat (Feb 4, 2009)

Someone hear something?  Kinda like a gnat buzzing my ear.  So annoying!

I thought this was the Tennessee Football Thread?  Not the Georgia Troll Thread.  Go away brown streak.

You wouldn't be posting in here if you were secure in your own team.

Next year you should do a fark thread on Kiffin's wife.  THAT would get many more views.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 5, 2009)

*Slaya, do a little research before you start flapping your gums*



Browning Slayer said:


> I just might.. From laughing SO HARD!!



UT is fourth in the conference for top coaches salaries. As usual you're runnin' your yapper from the crapper.


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> 11:20AM 2/5/09
> 
> 5* Janzen Jackson [DB - Lake Charles, LA]-signed LOI
> 4* Nu'Keese Richardson [WR - Pahokee, FL]-Signed LOI
> ...



Updated with new addition.


----------



## kevina (Feb 5, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> As usual you're runnin' your yapper from the crapper.



Kinda like Kiffen without the crying


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 5, 2009)

Word is bryce brown is going to take a official visit.


----------



## Les Miles (Feb 5, 2009)

Good job on Coach O convincing Janzen Jackson to sign with the vols. It would not have happened if the coach wasn't good friends with JJ's father as that played into the mix. Hopefully he will do a good job for your team and live up to his potential.


----------



## greene_dawg (Feb 5, 2009)

AccUbonD said:


> Word is bryce brown is going to take a official visit.



I'm going to call him when he's on campus...


----------



## AccUbonD (Feb 6, 2009)

I just listen to a radio interview with bryce brown.Tennessee is definitely in the running for this kid.His mom really likes Lane.PM me if you want link to the interview if you have not listen to it.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 6, 2009)

*Are you serious?*



kevina said:


> Kinda like Kiffen without the crying



Does a Bammer really want to talk about crying? Ya'll have been boo-hooing for years.


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> Does a Bammer really want to talk about crying? Ya'll have been boo-hooing for years.



No crying here, actually just the opposite. I am laughung at the goings on up at UT

Its 11pm, do you know where you childish HC is


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2009)

Has Lance Thompson come out yet to let you guys know how he is going to turn this Bama Verbal Keiwone Malone back to TN. He is out of Memphis which was supposed to be an area where Bama was locked out. I guess Lance left an extra key in Ttown.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 6, 2009)

kevina said:


> No crying here, actually just the opposite. I am laughung at the goings on up at UT
> 
> Its 11pm, do you know where you childish HC is



I hope he's not out on the town with Mike Price or Mike Dubose. Sorry RH and Fairhope, I'm trying to stop.


----------



## kevina (Feb 6, 2009)

KYBobwhite said:


> I hope he's not out on the town with Mike Price or Mike Dubose. Sorry RH and Fairhope, I'm trying to stop.



As bad as it is, those 2 guys would be role models to Kiffen.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Feb 6, 2009)

*Kevina, come on*



kevina said:


> As bad as it is, those 2 guys would be role models to Kiffen.



You don't really think that do you? Kiffin's ran his mouth but he hasn't been accused of infidelity, well at least not yet. If he steps out on Layla, he is a bonafide idiot.


----------

